# bought a 50bag of turface pro today



## danski (Jul 22, 2006)

picked up a bag of turface pro league.
can i give this a try in an all plant setup as an experiment in my garage and grow plants well? i just upgraded to a 55 gal for the sake of my clown loaches and wanna give a plant only tank a try if its possible. my 29 gal is just sitting now and the wife says i can set it up if its in the garage. i will have heaters in the tank. i really dont want any live stock if i dont have to. plan on dosing dry ferts. i was thinking of maybe putting some shrimp in there. would that work or must i have fish?
thanks
dan


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

It's not necessary to have fish, shrimp only planted tanks are not unusual.


----------



## Cwhite (Feb 21, 2009)

There is no reason you have to have fish. I used turface for awhile, it was OK. Just make sure you rinse it REALLY REALLY well, and it will always cloud to some extent when you move plants. It is also hard to hold plants down with it since it is so light.


----------

